
US to demand five years of your social media, email account info in visa app - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/us-visa-agency-will-now-demand-your-social-media-email-account-info/
======
mmoez
Discussed yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20078429](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20078429)

Also discussed a few days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20065142](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20065142)

And discussed a year ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16710838](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16710838)

------
kwhitefoot
What counts as a social media account? I'm not sure I can remember all the
online accounts I joined and abandoned over the last five years.

------
La-ang
Hilarious. How is the State Dep. gonna be able to verify all profiles cross SM
platforms?

